

Hackathon Survival Guide - kpgrio
https://blog.paymill.com/hackathon-survival-guide/

======
xkiwi
Haven't been to Hackathon but Defcon.

This is just my personal guide upon arrival:

1>Turn OFF wifi

2>Turn OFF bluetooth

3>If someone touched me, check immediately if something strange attached.

4>Never connect to Defcon Wifi,

5>Make sure my dial tone is mule if I have to call,

6>Make sure you have fun. Most people there are nice and knowledgeable.

~~~
thelonelygod
You're thinking of the security hacker which isn't what this article is about.
Good guide for security stuff though.

~~~
l0ckk3
Indeed. My intent was to give a quick introduction to hackathons newcomers not
to prepare one for a security challenge.

You're more than welcome to write a guest post about security on our blog if
you'd like to :)

